# Weight loss and neuropathy



## BobWales (Oct 10, 2015)

I finally got motivated and have brought my levels down to what my doctor describes as excellent.
This is mostly due to a healthy eating and exercise regime that has seen me drop from 14st 9lb on an appalling diet of junk food to 12st 11lbs eating healthily and doubling my daily physical activities.
I have had pretty bad neuropathy in my feet but over the last couple of weeks I have appeared to have regained a bit of sensation. I feel cold floors and can detect different surfaces. Also I have a bit of toe pain where there was none before as if something was waking up.
Is this common?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 10, 2015)

Yes!!  

Nerves can hurt when they are healing, as well as they may when they are being harmed !!  So daft as it sounds this is probably a 'good' sign !

It shouldn't last too long - but if it does, there are certain painkillers that can be prescribed.


----------



## BobWales (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you Jenny - good to know!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 10, 2015)

Well done Bob, terrific results!  As Jenny says, neuropathy can be 'transient', and it appears that you may have improved your situation by improving your levels and losing weight - great news!


----------



## Worcester_Matt (Oct 11, 2015)

Out of interest, how transient is this neuropathy? I have incredible foot pain, real agony sometimes. I'm really struggling with my GP to get her to take it seriously, and she still hasn't referred me for a foot check-up despite being diagnosed in July. I feel that my feet are getting worse on a daily basis, from constant pain across the bottom of my feet (especially the balls of both feet) to shooting pains in my ankles and my toes that can cause me to scream in agony sometimes.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2015)

Worcester_Matt said:


> Out of interest, how transient is this neuropathy? I have incredible foot pain, real agony sometimes. I'm really struggling with my GP to get her to take it seriously, and she still hasn't referred me for a foot check-up despite being diagnosed in July. I feel that my feet are getting worse on a daily basis, from constant pain across the bottom of my feet (especially the balls of both feet) to shooting pains in my ankles and my toes that can cause me to scream in agony sometimes.



In my case I seem to recall that I suffered pain for around 6 months after diagnosis, until I started to get my levels under control, although I do get occasional pain when my control isn't great. It usually only occurs at night, in bed. Fluctuating blood sugars can make the nerves more sensitive, and this should hopefully calm down once you have good, steady control.

Here in Southampton you can refer yourself to the Podiatry service, so it might be worth seeing what the situation is where you live Matt - certainly worth asking your surgery what their policy is, you are supposed to get a check at least annually. Despite me seeing the podiatrist, my surgery still insists on doing checks so they can tick a box


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 11, 2015)

Worcester_Matt said:


> Out of interest, how transient is this neuropathy? I have incredible foot pain, real agony sometimes. I'm really struggling with my GP to get her to take it seriously, and she still hasn't referred me for a foot check-up despite being diagnosed in July. I feel that my feet are getting worse on a daily basis, from constant pain across the bottom of my feet (especially the balls of both feet) to shooting pains in my ankles and my toes that can cause me to scream in agony sometimes.



I would get some help with that ! Good luck


----------

